# Procedure of Passport for Newborn in Pakistan



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

My baby is due in a couple of weeks and my application is on hold now. Can you please tell me the procedure for passport of newborn?

Do I have to take the baby to passport office? I don't think that's a good idea. Please tell me which documents are required for that.

Regards,
T


----------



## irfanazeemi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Tahir,

You have to visit passport office with your baby and complete the due procedure. there is no exception for new born baby.

Regards
Irfan


----------



## irfanazeemi (Jan 21, 2015)

you need Baby Birth Certificate and CRC.


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

irfanazeemi said:


> you need Baby Birth Certificate and CRC.


What is CRC? 

I heard I need Form B from Nadra and that will be used to apply for Passport.


----------



## irfanazeemi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Tahir,

Child Registration Certificate (CRC) also called B-form.

Regards
Irfan


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok Here's the answer to my question. I had my baby's passport recently.

- Obtain Birth Letter from hospital
- Obtain Computerized Birth Certificate from Union Conucil office in your UC (2-3 days - 200PKR fee) (Need copies of father's and mothers CNIC and copy of Birth Letter from Hospital)
- Obtain B-Form from Nadra (50 rupees normal, 500 executive, 5-7 days) (Copies of Father, Mother CNIC, Computerized Birth Certificate of UC, Either father or mother has to go in person, no need to bring baby)
- Go for passport (3000PKR normal feel, take baby, either father or mother has to go, original CNIC of father and mother, B-form)

Hope it helps


----------



## rajaislam (Sep 19, 2017)

This is how long it took me for each task
I am permanent resident living in Sydney

Birth Certificate	15/07/2017	21/08/2017	37 days
Birth Registration	22/08/2017	24/08/2017	2 days
Citizenship Evidenece	22/08/2017	8/09/2017	17 days
Nicop	25/08/2017	12/09/2017	18 days
Passport	9/09/2017	25/09/2017	16 days


----------

